# Does anybody have photoshop?



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

If someone could be a sweetheart and tell me can you fix the huge chunk out of Cheza's head I would love you forever! This is one of my favorite pictures and I want to print it off and hang it up but not with the hole in her head lol. Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Working on it at the moment


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

thank you!!!!!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

omg you rock sooooo hard i LOVE YOU!!!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice job!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

the color is fantastic it made the grass and her coat stand out so much better yayness


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

no problem  and you welcome


----------

